# Apache Knife fighting



## punisher73 (Jun 27, 2004)

Have any of you guys had experience with this or seen the DVD?  www.apacheknife.com

Someone at work was thinking about trying to bring in the guy for an LEO knife seminar and I wanted to get some idea of what it is and if it would be worth the time/money to do so. thanks in advance.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2004)

I think this has been discussed in the Western Martial Arts forum.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 28, 2004)

This is making me want to dig out my Young Guns DVD 

Ian.


----------



## FDVargas0351 (Aug 8, 2004)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> Have any of you guys had experience with this or seen the DVD? www.apacheknife.com
> 
> Someone at work was thinking about trying to bring in the guy for an LEO knife seminar and I wanted to get some idea of what it is and if it would be worth the time/money to do so. thanks in advance.


 
I am an instructor certified under Robert Redfeather,  I can't recommend the course enough.  It would be invaluable to police officers.


----------

